# Frequency scaling broken with 2.6.25? [solved]

## Abraxas

Am I the only one with broken frequency scaling on kernel 2.6.25?  I am running 64bit on a Thinkpad T60.  When I boot back into a 2.6.24 kernel frequency scaling via cpufreqd works without a hitch.  The only potential problem I can see is that cpufreqd hasn't been updated in years and suspect the API may have changed.  So can anyone else confirm or deny that cpufreq is broken on 2.6.25?Last edited by Abraxas on Sun Jul 20, 2008 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I wouldn't say you're the only one. There are probably a few folks out there with that problem. So far, I haven't had a problem with that particular function and the .25 kernels; at least the ones I've personally tested. I have used 2.6.25 vanilla, and -r2, -r3, -r4, and just recently -r5 gentoo-source flavors. So far, so good. I have had no frequency scaling problems whatsoever, at least any that attracted my attention.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## lol24h

Agree. For me cpufreqd and 2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 works quite well too.

----------

## Abraxas

Are either of you running 64bit and are you using cpufreqd?  Both gentoo sources and hardened sources are broken for me with 2.6.25.  I just upgraded to a new revision yesterday and still experience the same problems.

----------

## lol24h

yep 64bit, cpufreqd

```

$ uname -a

Linux rel 2.6.25-tuxonice-r6 #5 SMP Thu Jul 3 20:29:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep MHz

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cpu MHz         : 800.000

```

----------

## Abraxas

I'm starting to track down the problem.  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq reports 2000000 which is what scaling_max_freq is also.  When I change the value to 1000000 for min_freq scaling works again until I change states (on batt/ac).  Can someone post their working cpufreqd.conf so I can see if something is missing.

----------

## geek_minion

I also have found a similar problem. I'm using kernel v2.6.25-r6 and cpufreqd v2.1.1 with dual Opteron 250s and a Tyan Thunder 4885 motherboard.

----------

## Abraxas

I just tried 2.6.26 and the problem persists.

----------

## Abraxas

The bug is resolved by upgrading to the latest cpufrequtils.  It isn't in portage yet but after installing it everything works fine again.

----------

## snIP3r

 *Abraxas wrote:*   

> The bug is resolved by upgrading to the latest cpufrequtils.  It isn't in portage yet but after installing it everything works fine again.

 

i assume its version 004 of cpufrequtils you are talking about. is there an ebuild available? i havent found one yet...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## Abraxas

There is no ebuild available.  I just used the existing ebuild, deleted the "epatch" line and renamed it to the latest version.  Works like a charm.

----------

